# Fewer people arriving to live and work in New Zealand, figures show



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A slowdown in the economy and the Canterbury and Japan earthquakes appear to have slowed the number of people arriving in New Zealand to live and work, new figures show. Department of Labour figures released today show a drop of 15,000 in the number of overseas visitors in March 2011 to just over 104,000, compared [...]

Click to read the full news article: Fewer people arriving to live and work in New Zealand, figures show...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

*i am planing to immigrate to NZ this year, should i change my mind?*

Thanks


----------



## 80cmills (Apr 5, 2011)

kimoloop said:


> i am planing to immigrate to NZ this year, should i change my mind?
> 
> Thanks


Only you can decide that, it depends on the reason you want to immigrate


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I see that this has had an effect on the EOIs selected from the last pool too. See EOI 19 May 2011. The number of points required for selection at the moment to be accepted seems to be lower than it was around 6 months ago.


----------

